# HP Touchpad Tablet for £99



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Missed out on this bargain of the century. Apparently HP have decided to withdraw from the tablet market and are having a firesale.

Did anyone manage to get on of these?


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Was a good price.

But never any updates for it?? WTF?


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Apparently they were really easy to hack and put android on them. Saw on the net that HP are thinking of doing this themselves.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

And also, apparently HP put there software onto a iPad2 which worked twice as fast :doublesho


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

And apparently Sylvester Stallone and Jean Claude Van Damme are related through his long lost sister.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Im being serious!


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

And one of the guys I know at a client bought a few to sell and he can't even give them away...


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Matt. said:


> Im being serious!


 My bad


----------



## giblet (Feb 26, 2008)

Ah good old DW.

Whilst HP have decided to stop making new WebOS tablets, they have said they will continue to work on the software. The tablet works quite well after you update it and add a few tweaks which sort out most of the performance niggles.

As for Android, there are a few people out there working on a port and a fair few folk have offered cash into a pot which currently stands at just over $2k for someone who manages to get a working Android port. A chap in the states bought a touchpad that allegedly has Android already on it, its currently for sale on ebay - http://www.ebay.com/itm/HP-TouchPad...230664585087?pt=US_Tablets&hash=item35b4ae3f7

I picked mine up for £115 from comet for the 32 gig model. Reserved it before everyone started going bat**** for them. With the tweaks applied its a pretty damn good tablet at that price for browsing the net along with watching avi's and playing music


----------



## leon20v (Jul 7, 2007)

also got a 32gb for £115
sadly not for me though. Birthday present for my niece. Seems solid, well built, fairly fast ( but i've not tweeked it yet) easy to transfer a load of video, music and pictures. Screen quality is suprisingly good as well. Couldnt justify the £500 on a birthday present that they want for an Ipad when all its going to be used for is surfing the net and watching movies. 
takes about 60 seconds to boot and not many apps in the store but maybe the andriod port will pan out and it can be re-flashed and make a difference.

oh and forgot to say.. turned it on and it updated its self, only offically out 6 weeks before it was killed off..


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

think the cheapest i heard was around £89! madness


----------



## giblet (Feb 26, 2008)

£89 was for the 16gb model. Compared to other tablets at the same price range its a damn sight better.

Leon20v - have you tried the tweaks on this page? - http://forums.precentral.net/hp-touchpad/293028-new-touchpad-heres-your-get-started-guide.html made mine a lot more responsive. There is also a beta of the latest Kalemsoft media player that will let you play avi's etc on the touchpad


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Would have bought one of these myself but I was to slow. Definitely a bargain.


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

staples have some


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

I cant find it on Staples


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Read online today that there is no stock in the UK at that price anymore.

Could be wrong of course


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

Staples in store 'did' have some. My local is sold out now.

Apparently HP have promised more stock soon ?????


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I would love one of these at that price, dont think I'll get one though


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

They were released to HP staff at £69 and £109 for 16GB and 32GB... 16GB sold out in 20 seconds. 32's were gone in 2 mins.

I didn't get one. Was raging! Not aware of any more coming into the UK.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Just got my 32gb for £119.99. It's awesome.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Where from Nanoman?


----------



## carl123uk (Jun 16, 2008)

i'd be interested in this too


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

and me


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

and me!


----------



## davidlewis26 (May 9, 2010)

me 2 :thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

I asked first, so back off biatches


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

It's only for HP staff and I could only get one. Sorry guys. There's plenty on fleabay!


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Argh shame. Double bubble on ebay though


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

How easy is it to get Android on to them? Also what are these like to use? 

I might be after a couple


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

minimadgriff said:


> How easy is it to get Android on to them? Also what are these like to use?
> 
> I might be after a couple


I don't know about android but WebOS 3.0 is good. Just trying to find out all the good bits.


----------

